
NewSQL evaluation: TiDB and YugabyteDB (part 2) - mountainview
https://medium.com/zalopay-tech-blog/re-evaluate-new-sql-databases-tidb-and-yugabytedb-part-2-54ac0fb86318
======
mountainview
\- Due to the long benchmark time that was nearly 35 hours if running
continuous tests, we can not perform many times for each test to give the best
result.

\- Using 2 tools Sysbench and YCSB cannot tell the strength of both databases,
but we can make some judgments about the 2 databases to apply them to the
actual problems.

\- According to the benchmark statistics above, we see that TiDB is capable of
performing Read, Read-Update transactions like the select, select update,
select delete very well, whereas YugabyteDB performs well in write
transactions like insert, delete, update.

\- For queries that do not use transactions, both TiDB and YugabyteDB have
shown their abilities, but YugabyteDB is better than TiDB in throughput and
latency P99.

~~~
mountainview
Part 1: [https://medium.com/zalopay-tech-blog/newsql-evaluation-
tidb-...](https://medium.com/zalopay-tech-blog/newsql-evaluation-tidb-and-
yugabytedb-part-1-b35ec0c3511d)

